# Still can't make my windows printer work from linux!

## Chandra

I've read a zillion documents and am still unable to get my windows, network based,  hp laserjet 4v printer operating....  anyone, please help!

Present status:

      -- The hp laserjet 4v works well on my small home windows network

      -- I installed samba and have it running (not real sure about the content of my smb.conf file being optimal)

      -- I have cups installed, but have failed to be able to access it to add the printer

      -- my LAN lists the  Samba Server 

What can I do to get things going?

Thanks...

ChandraLast edited by Chandra on Sun Mar 06, 2005 4:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fuzed

Can you ping the printer?

do you just want to access the printer, or run a spooler on the system?

If the first, you don't need samba just cups.

did you do any cups configuration?

----------

## Chandra

I'm a real noob at this, so please excuse the questions...

How do I ping a printer?

I want to be able to print content from my linux box on a printer that is wired to a windows pc and is shared by other pc's in the same workgroup.

I'm not sure I know what running a spooler implies.

The only cups comfiguring I did was to change to the following ip address:

```
<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 192.168.1.105

</Location>

```

I also uncommented lines in mime.convs and mime.types : 

```
application/octet-stream
```

Does that make sense?

----------

## Neo_0815

change printer uri to: smb://<WORKGROUPNAME>/<SERVERNAME>/<SHARENAME> and happy printing  :Wink: .

best regards

----------

## Chandra

Neo_0815 wrote:  *Quote:*   

> change printer uri to: smb://<WORKGROUPNAME>/<SERVERNAME>/<SHARENAME> and happy printing

 

Change the uri where?

----------

## Neo_0815

open your favourite browser and go to : localhost:631

add your printer, answer the questions and at device uri enter it.

or manually add a printer to printers.conf in /etc/cupsd and declaring the uri there.

best regards

----------

## Chandra

I tried *Quote:*   

>  localhost:631

  but I end up with a CUPS at localhost authorization box, requesting a password... it doesn't like my usual password and won't let me in! Is there a unique password for this??

----------

## Neo_0815

usually your root account is required.

best regards

ps: plz look at documentation, its really simple.

----------

## Chandra

Neo_0815

I really appreciate your patience... I have read a large amount of documentation, but, perhaps not the correct documents.

I am working the printer installation ... but have a print test page error:  *Quote:*   

> "Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will try again in 60 seconds... ERROR: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS-UNSUCCESSFUL"

 

Further:  *Quote:*   

> Device URI: smb://MSHOME/Windows 2000 LAN Manager/Printer3

 

Where from here?

Thank you...

----------

## Neo_0815

Try the uri without workgroupname, is guest printing allowed? 

Is this really your server name ... wowh ^^.

best regards

----------

## Chandra

When I try 

```
smbclient -L cg-desktop
```

 I get the following: 

```
Domain=[CG-DESKTOP] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        E$              Disk      Default share

        IPC$            IPC       Remote IPC

        D$              Disk      Default share

        print$          Disk      Printer Drivers

        SharedDocs      Disk

        I$              Disk      Default share

        G$              Disk      Default share

        Printer3        Printer   HP LaserJet 4V

        F$              Disk      Default share

        Printer2        Printer   OmniForm

        ADMIN$          Disk      Remote Admin

        H$              Disk      Default share

        C$              Disk      Default share

        Printer         Printer   PDF-XChange 2.5

        L$              Disk      Default share

Domain=[CG-DESKTOP] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master
```

From that I used the server name as well as the share name. Eliminating the work group from the smp:// path didn't solve the problem.

Additional thoughts?

Thanks...

----------

## Neo_0815

Try to set debug level in cupsd higher - loglevel debug2 should log almost everything, perhaps we can find the error.

best regards

----------

## Chandra

Alright, I uncomented the line for loglevel debug2... Now, where is the  log file located?

----------

## Neo_0815

?!?

guess where all logs will be, in /var/log ... for cups in /var/log/cups .... 

best regards

----------

## Chandra

cups error log output: 

```
I [05/Mar/2005:14:01:00 -0600] Listening to 0:631

I [05/Mar/2005:14:01:00 -0600] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [05/Mar/2005:14:01:00 -0600] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [05/Mar/2005:14:01:00 -0600] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [05/Mar/2005:14:01:00 -0600] Full reload is required.

I [05/Mar/2005:14:01:03 -0600] LoadPPDs: Wrote "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [05/Mar/2005:14:01:03 -0600] Full reload complete.

E [05/Mar/2005:14:01:03 -0600] StartListening: Unable to find IP address for server name "gruenwald" - Unknown host

I [05/Mar/2005:14:01:56 -0600] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [05/Mar/2005:14:03:21 -0600] Listening to 0:631

I [05/Mar/2005:14:03:21 -0600] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [05/Mar/2005:14:03:21 -0600] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [05/Mar/2005:14:03:21 -0600] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [05/Mar/2005:14:03:21 -0600] Full reload is required.

I [05/Mar/2005:14:03:24 -0600] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [05/Mar/2005:14:03:24 -0600] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [05/Mar/2005:14:03:24 -0600] Full reload complete.

E [05/Mar/2005:14:03:24 -0600] StartListening: Unable to find IP address for server name "gruenwald" - Unknown host

I [05/Mar/2005:14:35:47 -0600] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [05/Mar/2005:14:37:12 -0600] Listening to 0:631

I [05/Mar/2005:14:37:12 -0600] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [05/Mar/2005:14:37:12 -0600] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [05/Mar/2005:14:37:12 -0600] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [05/Mar/2005:14:37:12 -0600] Full reload is required.

I [05/Mar/2005:14:37:15 -0600] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [05/Mar/2005:14:37:15 -0600] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [05/Mar/2005:14:37:15 -0600] Full reload complete.

E [05/Mar/2005:14:37:15 -0600] StartListening: Unable to find IP address for server name "gruenwald" - Unknown host

E [05/Mar/2005:14:57:56 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:14:57:59 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:14:58:15 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:14:58:18 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:14:58:20 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:00:29 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:00:31 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:00:44 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:00:46 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:00:48 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:18:49 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:18:49 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:18:54 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:18:54 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:18:54 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:18:54 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:19:00 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:19:06 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:19:06 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:19:10 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:19:10 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:19:10 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:19:10 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:15:19:10 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:03:42 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:03:42 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:03:43 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:03:43 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:03:47 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:03:47 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:03:47 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:03:47 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:03:58 -0600] get_printer_attrs: resource name '/printers/data' no good!

I [05/Mar/2005:16:06:19 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12575)

E [05/Mar/2005:16:08:05 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:08:27 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:14:35 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:14:58 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

I [05/Mar/2005:16:17:27 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12629)

E [05/Mar/2005:16:17:56 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

I [05/Mar/2005:16:22:20 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12662)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:23:10 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12664)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:24:55 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12672)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:26:40 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12685)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:28:57 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12874)

E [05/Mar/2005:16:30:33 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:30:59 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:32:27 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:32:56 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:34:32 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

E [05/Mar/2005:16:35:04 -0600] IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

I [05/Mar/2005:16:35:22 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12897)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:41:28 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12931)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:42:15 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12934)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:42:29 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12935)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:44:53 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12940)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:45:30 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12941)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:45:58 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12942)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:47:19 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12943)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:47:35 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12947)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:00 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12948)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:01 -0600] Setting HPLaserJet4V device-uri to "smb://MSHOME/Windows 2000 LAN Manager/Printer3" (was "file:/dev/null".)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:01 -0600] Setting HPLaserJet4V printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 0.)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:01 -0600] Setting HPLaserJet4V printer-state to 3 (was 5.)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:01 -0600] Saving printers.conf...

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:01 -0600] New printer 'HPLaserJet4V' added by 'root'.

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:17 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12949)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:25 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12952)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:36 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12953)

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:36 -0600] Adding start banner page "none" to job 1.

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:36 -0600] Adding end banner page "none" to job 1.

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:36 -0600] Job 1 queued on 'HPLaserJet4V' by 'root'.

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:36 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 12954) for job 1.

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:36 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 12955) for job 1.

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:36 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 12956) for job 1.

I [05/Mar/2005:16:48:36 -0600] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb (PID 12957) for job 1.

E [05/Mar/2005:16:48:38 -0600] [Job 1] Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:16:48:38 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...DEBUG: 0 %%EOF

I [05/Mar/2005:16:49:16 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12959)

E [05/Mar/2005:16:49:39 -0600] [Job 1] Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:16:50:34 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12972)

E [05/Mar/2005:16:50:39 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:16:50:40 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12973)

E [05/Mar/2005:16:51:40 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:16:52:41 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:16:53:42 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:16:54:43 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:16:55:44 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:16:56:45 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:16:57:45 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:16:58:46 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:16:59:47 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:00:48 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:01:49 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:02:50 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:03:50 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:04:51 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:05:52 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:06:53 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:07:54 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:08:55 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:09:55 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:10:56 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:11:57 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:12:58 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:13:24 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13036)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:13:24 -0600] Adding start banner page "none" to job 2.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:13:24 -0600] Adding end banner page "none" to job 2.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:13:24 -0600] Job 2 queued on 'HPLaserJet4V' by 'root'.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:13:30 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13038)

E [05/Mar/2005:17:13:59 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:15:00 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:16:01 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:17:01 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:18:02 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:19:03 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:20:04 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:21:05 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:22:06 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:22:21 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13095)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:22:49 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13097)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:04 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13098)

E [05/Mar/2005:17:23:06 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:12 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13099)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:18 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13100)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:28 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13101)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] Setting HPLaserJet4V device-uri to "smb://MSHOME/Windows 2000 LAN Manager/Printer3" (was "smb://MSHOME/Windows 2000 LAN Manager/Printer3".)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] Setting HPLaserJet4V printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 1.)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] Setting HPLaserJet4V printer-state to 3 (was 4.)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] Saving printers.conf...

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 13102) for job 1.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 13103) for job 1.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 13104) for job 1.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb (PID 13105) for job 1.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] Printer 'HPLaserJet4V' modified by 'root'.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] PID 12957 stopped with status 0!

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] PID 12956 stopped with status 0!

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] PID 12955 stopped with status 0!

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:29 -0600] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:23:30 -0600] [Job 1] Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:33 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13107)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:40 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13108)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:40 -0600] Adding start banner page "none" to job 3.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:40 -0600] Adding end banner page "none" to job 3.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:40 -0600] Job 3 queued on 'HPLaserJet4V' by 'root'.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:23:45 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13109)

E [05/Mar/2005:17:24:31 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:25:32 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:25:38 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13117)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:25:38 -0600] Adding start banner page "none" to job 4.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:25:38 -0600] Adding end banner page "none" to job 4.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:25:38 -0600] Job 4 queued on 'HPLaserJet4V' by 'root'.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:25:44 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13118)

E [05/Mar/2005:17:26:33 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:26:51 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13119)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:26:54 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13120)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:26:58 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13121)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:17 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13122)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:20 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13123)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:25 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13124)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:25 -0600] Setting HPLaserJet4V device-uri to "smb://Windows 2000 LAN Manager/Printer3" (was "smb://MSHOME/Windows 2000 LAN Manager/Printer3".)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:25 -0600] Setting HPLaserJet4V printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 1.)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:25 -0600] Setting HPLaserJet4V printer-state to 3 (was 4.)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:25 -0600] Saving printers.conf...

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:25 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 13125) for job 1.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:25 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 13126) for job 1.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:26 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 13127) for job 1.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:26 -0600] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb (PID 13129) for job 1.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:26 -0600] Printer 'HPLaserJet4V' modified by 'root'.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:27:26 -0600] PID 13105 stopped with status 0!

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:26 -0600] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:27:26 -0600] PID 13104 stopped with status 0!

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:26 -0600] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:27:26 -0600] PID 13103 stopped with status 0!

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:26 -0600] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:27:27 -0600] [Job 1] Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:28 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13130)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:31 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13131)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:31 -0600] Adding start banner page "none" to job 5.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:31 -0600] Adding end banner page "none" to job 5.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:31 -0600] Job 5 queued on 'HPLaserJet4V' by 'root'.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:27:34 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13132)

E [05/Mar/2005:17:28:28 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:29:29 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:30:30 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:31:30 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:32:31 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:33:32 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:34:33 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:35:34 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:36:35 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:37:36 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:38:36 -0600] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:38:39 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=13153)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:38:39 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 13155) for job 2.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:38:39 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 13156) for job 2.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:38:39 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 13157) for job 2.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:38:39 -0600] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb (PID 13158) for job 2.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:38:39 -0600] Job 1 was cancelled by 'root'.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:38:41 -0600] [Job 2] Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:38:44 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13160)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:38:52 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=13161)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:38:52 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 13162) for job 3.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:38:52 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 13163) for job 3.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:38:52 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 13164) for job 3.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:38:52 -0600] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb (PID 13165) for job 3.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:38:52 -0600] Job 2 was cancelled by 'root'.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:38:53 -0600] [Job 3] Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:38:57 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13167)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:01 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=13168)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:01 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 13169) for job 4.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:01 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 13170) for job 4.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:01 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 13171) for job 4.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:01 -0600] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb (PID 13172) for job 4.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:01 -0600] Job 3 was cancelled by 'root'.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:39:03 -0600] [Job 4] Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:03 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13174)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:10 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=13175)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:10 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 13176) for job 5.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:10 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 13177) for job 5.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:10 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 13178) for job 5.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:10 -0600] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb (PID 13179) for job 5.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:10 -0600] Job 4 was cancelled by 'root'.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:39:12 -0600] [Job 5] Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:13 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13181)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:18 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=13182)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:18 -0600] Job 5 was cancelled by 'root'.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:39:21 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13183)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:41:40 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13216)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:41:40 -0600] Adding start banner page "none" to job 6.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:41:40 -0600] Adding end banner page "none" to job 6.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:41:40 -0600] Job 6 queued on 'HPLaserJet4V' by 'root'.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:41:40 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 13217) for job 6.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:41:40 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 13218) for job 6.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:41:40 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 13219) for job 6.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:41:40 -0600] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb (PID 13221) for job 6.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:41:41 -0600] [Job 6] Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:41:43 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13222)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:41:49 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13223)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:41:53 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13224)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:41:56 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13225)

E [05/Mar/2005:17:42:42 -0600] [Job 6] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:43:43 -0600] [Job 6] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:44:44 -0600] [Job 6] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:45:45 -0600] [Job 6] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:46:46 -0600] [Job 6] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:47:46 -0600] [Job 6] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:48:47 -0600] [Job 6] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:50 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13247)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:55 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13249)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:58 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=13250)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] Setting HPLaserJet4V device-uri to "smb://MSHOME/Windows 2000 LAN Manager/Printer3" (was "smb://Windows 2000 LAN Manager/Printer3".)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] Setting HPLaserJet4V printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 1.)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] Setting HPLaserJet4V printer-state to 3 (was 4.)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] Saving printers.conf...

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 13251) for job 6.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 13252) for job 6.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 13253) for job 6.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb (PID 13254) for job 6.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] Printer 'HPLaserJet4V' modified by 'root'.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] PID 13221 stopped with status 0!

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] PID 13219 stopped with status 0!

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] PID 13218 stopped with status 0!

I [05/Mar/2005:17:48:59 -0600] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:49:00 -0600] [Job 6] Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:49:03 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13258)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:49:11 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13261)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:49:11 -0600] Adding start banner page "none" to job 7.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:49:11 -0600] Adding end banner page "none" to job 7.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:49:11 -0600] Job 7 queued on 'HPLaserJet4V' by 'root'.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:49:15 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13262)

E [05/Mar/2005:17:50:01 -0600] [Job 6] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:51:02 -0600] [Job 6] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:52:03 -0600] [Job 6] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:53:04 -0600] [Job 6] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:54:04 -0600] [Job 6] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:55:05 -0600] [Job 6] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:22 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=13283)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:22 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 13284) for job 7.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:22 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 13285) for job 7.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:23 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 13286) for job 7.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:23 -0600] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb (PID 13288) for job 7.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:23 -0600] Job 6 was cancelled by 'root'.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:55:24 -0600] [Job 7] Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:25 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13289)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:33 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=13290)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:33 -0600] Job 7 was cancelled by 'root'.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:36 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13291)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:46 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13292)

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:46 -0600] Adding start banner page "none" to job 8.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:46 -0600] Adding end banner page "none" to job 8.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:46 -0600] Job 8 queued on 'HPLaserJet4V' by 'root'.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:46 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 13293) for job 8.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:46 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 13294) for job 8.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:46 -0600] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 13295) for job 8.

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:46 -0600] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb (PID 13297) for job 8.

E [05/Mar/2005:17:55:47 -0600] [Job 8] Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I [05/Mar/2005:17:55:49 -0600] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13298)

E [05/Mar/2005:17:56:48 -0600] [Job 8] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:57:49 -0600] [Job 8] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [05/Mar/2005:17:58:50 -0600] [Job 8] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

```

I don't  know how to interpret this.  :Sad: 

----------

## Neo_0815

It seems u doesnt have enough rights to connect.

lets test it, use smbclient and try to connect to the printer, i dont know perfect commando line now so plz read manpage.

best regards

----------

## Chandra

I'm truly a bit lost with the smbclient effort. The manpage further confuses me. However, when I enter 

```
smbclient -L cg-desktop
```

  I am then prompted for my cg-desktop password before I get the printout. That leads me to believe the password should maybe be incorporated in to the configuration of samba for access to occur. Is this likely the case and possibly the problem?

----------

## Neo_0815

Like manpage says to me, i thought ur printer was called HPLaserJet4V ?

So why u dont connect to share: //server/sharename <- ur printer instead of cg-desktop?

best regards

ps: u can also set a password and username, look at manpage if ur asked for a passwort, if its working - we can change the uri to do so also.

----------

## Chandra

In my windows xp network, the printer is named "HP LaserJet 4V" ... This was contracted in the localhost:631 process to the name "HPLaserJet4V" (no spaces permitted).

The windows pc to which the printer is attached is named cg-desktop. The "smbclient -L" command only seems to give feedback if I have it search the pc-"cg-desktop", and only if I provide the cg-desktop password. The output list shows:

```
 Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        E$              Disk      Default share

        IPC$            IPC       Remote IPC

        D$              Disk      Default share

        print$          Disk      Printer Drivers

        SharedDocs      Disk

        I$              Disk      Default share

        G$              Disk      Default share

        Printer3        Printer   HP LaserJet 4V

```

the sharename of the HP LaserJet printer to be "Printer3". Efforts by me to connect to the printer with smbclient have been uniformly unsuccessful regardless of which name I use for the printer.

In fact, smbclient only seems to connect to cg-desktop.

If you can make sense of this, please let me know!

----------

## Neo_0815

Hm ok thats right, than server name is cg-desktop, sharename is printer3 ... change uri and try.

best regards

ps: smbclient //cg-desktop/printer3

should work, it u cant connect to printer share, u have it forbidden in windows - try to enable guest login for printer share.

best regards

----------

## Chandra

I get the following:

```
samba # smbclient//cg-desktop/Printer3

-bash: smbclient//cg-desktop/Printer3: No such file or directory

```

Yes, I have guest access to my cg-desktop, and the printer is set for sharing with all users .... share name = Printer3

I'm suspicious that I may have a fundamental problem with the setup of my smb.conf file. I would like to run my windows printer from my gentoo system. Does that mean I must set up samba as a "stand-alone server", "domain member server" or as a "domail controller"? Each requires a different samba configuration, and I don't know which to apply.

Can you please comment on this?

Thank you...  Chandra

----------

## D2T

 *Quote:*   

> I get the following:
> 
> ```
> samba # smbclient//cg-desktop/Printer3 
> 
> ...

 

Seems like a bash error, and not a samba error.

You're missing a space between smbclient and //cg-desktop/Printer3?

```
Wrong: smbclient//cg-desktop/Printer3 

Right: smbclient //cg-desktop/Printer3
```

edit:

Also...

```
Domain=[CG-DESKTOP] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager] 
```

Seems your computer name is being reported as a domain?

A quick search.... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-297424.html

Try setting this in smb.conf

```
security = share
```

HTH

----------

